# Audi Likely Won't Contest Sebring in 2010



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Skeptics were quick to point out the lack of mention of the 12 Hours of Sebring this week when Audi Sport unveiled their * plans for the 2010 season including a new InterContinental Cup competition with the R15 TDI *. Audi didn't outright say it wouldn't be at Sebring, but it made no mention of it either and that has been more than enough to cause concern amongst enthusiasts of Audi's racing fans.
Since that time, we've been asking around. A Facebook * fan page * has been created for people who want to show their support for Audi's continued competition in the Florida enduro, and Dindo Capello's fandom of the page made us wonder if the Italian had a good sense of humor or knew something we didn't. Last we'd heard, Sebring was on.
The latest word is that Audi won't contest Sebring. Why? Apparently the changing in ACP rules require a bit of a redesign of the R15 TDI and that won't be complete by Sebring's March date and the American Le Mans series runs Sebring under ACO rules. Audi is pushing to have the cars ready by Spa, but even this may be tight... although that race at least is confirmed. Spa will be used as the shakedown for Le Mans rather than Sebring this year.
Audi made no mention of Sebring in its press release and the optimist in us hopes that this is Ingolstadt's way of keeping their options open... but right now our money is on their not being on the grid when the 12 hours begin next March.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Likely Won't Contest Sebring in 2010 ([email protected])*

That's exactly what I've heard-that the R15+ might not be ready in time for the race proper at Sebring due to the ACO rules changes as wall as the changes that Audi themselves wanted to make to the R15 in light of some of the issues that they had at Le Mans(mostly areo related-the R15 produced too much drag/downforce for LM and it killed their straightline speed, even if the R15 cornered better than the R10 or the 908).
However, I've heard on a forum that Audi does have a multi-day test planned at Sebrind soon after the race, and that Audi even may do the LMS Paul Ricard test in March if they get ready for that in time.
But it's a question of updating the R15(ACO rules compliance and improvements), and the resulting test program may interfere with running the race at Sebring.
I believe that Audi is refusing to confirm or deny Sebring because they know that they'd make a welcome addition if they can make it, but if they can't, they can rightfully claim that they didn't make firm plans. Cheap and stupid, but I wouldn't hold Audi liable on this one, as they don't know right now if they can make Sebring-I'd blame the ACO screwin' around for four months when everyone want the rules published ASAP-including IMSA(and you can put the fact that Audi doesn't have a full '10 ALMS season on the card and IMSA messing with their class structure on the ACO, too).
You may want to visit the Audi 2010 plans topic in the pro racing forum at VW Vortex for why people(like me) are saying screw the ACO, and that IMSA may have it right(though it may be better if they left their alliance with the ACO, though that would likely be just as bad as what they have now).


_Modified by chernaudi at 10:23 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Likely Won't Contest Sebring in 2010 (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_You may want to visit the Audi 2010 plans topic in the pro racing forum at VW Vortex for why people(like me) are saying screw the ACO, and that IMSA may have it right(though it may be better if they left their alliance with the ACO, though that would likely be just as bad as what they have now).

_Modified by chernaudi at 10:23 AM 12-12-2009_

We network forums between the sites BTW, so you can find the Sportscar forum via Fourtitude too. It's here...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=361


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Likely Won't Contest Sebring in 2010 ([email protected])*

Well, I just found out that Audi's biggest obsticle for running at Sebring isn't IMSA or the ACO-it's Peugeot! Again, they're trying to question the R15's legality, after it turns out that IMSA and the ACO were considering granting Audi a waiver to run at Sebring with a hybrid 2009/2010 spec R15, but Peugeot is threatening to protest.
Maybe Peugeot should take their toys and go home come March, which they may do anyways if Audi doesn't show up(IE, Peugeot sucks, and they seem to be afriad again of the Audi R15 after it dominated at PLM).


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi Likely Won't Contest Sebring in 2010 (chernaudi)*

To bring some comic relief to all of this, I feel that I should comment on something I noticed tonight. In the movie Speak, Kristen Stewart rides a white bicycle a few times in that movie. And guess who made it(or at least has their branding on it)? None other than Peugeot! 
At least Audi can claim to have made motorcycles at one point(NSU used to be was merged with Audi when VW bought NSU, and they made their name with rotory engined cars and high performance motorcyles).
That all being said, the fact that KStew rode one of their bicycles in one of her best movies doesn't change my thoughs on this, considering that the 908 doesn't fit the spirit of the ACO's regs, either-kinda like the pot calling the kettle black.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:05 PM 1-19-2010_


----------

